# Music search completely and utterly broken



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone else having this issue? I use either voice command or the search key and type. Regardless of the input method, the car has suddenly never heard of literally anything. I tried rebooting the display with and without brake, but nothing seems to help. It's getting fairly annoying. I have tried searching quite a few different things, but I'm including these two images because they're both infinitely recognizable artists that should be near the top of the search stack.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Its very buggy for sure, I think we all are having our problems with spotify not being the most stable. Just keep submitting bug reports when this happens.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Jay79 said:


> Its very buggy for sure, I think we all are having our problems with Spotify not being the most stable. Just keep submitting bug reports when this happens.


Yeah, I have some issues with Spotify also, but this search should parse Spotify and Slacker, and if I have a USB stick in, it'll produce results from that as well. I haven't checked it with the USB since this started happening though.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

instead of using the screen search, try just a voice command and see if its results are any different


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> instead of using the screen search, try just a voice command and see if its results are any different


The voice command is now bringing up the search screen more often than just playing a channel based on what was said.
I had this happen yesterday.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

A few days ago I couldn't find a song by using voice search. After that trip I used my phone and got on Spotify, found the song and gave it a thumbs up, adding to my liked songs playlist. Then in a later drive, I did the search again and it still couldn't find it... I tap to my favorites and it's sitting right there. 
The search definitely needs some TLC.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> instead of using the screen search, try just a voice command and see if its results are any different


I've tried that as well. Same result. When I have a chance, I'm going to try relogging my Spotify account to see if that makes any difference, but again, since that search gives results from more than just Spotify, I'm guessing it won't do anything either.

By the way, I've only been having this problem since Saturday. It doesn't seem to be associated with any firmware update or any other obvious thing that happened to the car.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Okay, so I relogged into Spotify and it seems to have alleviated the artist and song search problem. The "Top" results are still a smorgasbord of random nonsense, which they were not previously, but if I tap over to "Song" or "Artist" the results are good.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

That worked for me. I was searching for "The Who" and all I could get were podcasts before. So something in Spotify was blocking searching in general.


----------

